
KNEWZ, the self-funded upstart that could change the way we get our news & info - knewz_app
Imagine an app that enables you to find out what is happening on Wall St before the rest of the world.<p>KNEWZ allows you to search for user submitted news &amp; information based on location and topic. It also has a credibility rating system to allow you to identify credible contributors and ensure that the information you are reading is coming from a credible source.<p>My partner and I have self funded this project, we are a young couple that is currently traveling the world. Our app is available on the Apple App Store and Google Play. Please check it out and help us spread the word.<p>Thanks!
======
knewz_app
If you are a fan of Reddit, KNEWZ is everything that Reddit should be and much
more.

We are currently looking for external funding so that we can plan and
implement a strong marketing strategy. Please visit our website www.knewz.org
or contact us at enquiries@knewz.org

